# 25 Fears You Never Knew Existed



## News Bot (Sep 2, 2009)

*Published On:* 02-Sep-09 09:10 AM
*Source Site:* digg
*Category:* Educational

We’ve all seen the episodes of Maury, where the people with phobias come onstage and freak out about spiders and snakes. While the fear of snakes (ophiophobia) and spiders (arachnophobia) are fairly common and understandable, there are all kinds of weird phobias out there that defy explanation. Here are 25 of the strangest.












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 2, 2009)

My hubby claims he isnt phobic of anything,(and cant understand my fear of spiders and sharks and heights ) ... to a certain extent this is true ...
BUT I know he isnt a fan of doggie doo (none of us are really) but he stepped in it bare footed and was almost vomiting and freaking out ,calling for me to get him a rag so he could wipe it off and take a shower ...I was laughing that hard watching him gag and dry reach ...I took that little bit longer to get him the rag ........ thinks I am a bit more immune to the smell and look of poo due to having 4 kids


----------



## JasonL (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not scared of man nor beast and very few women.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 2, 2009)

Seriously though, the only fear I have is being scared of something.


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> My hubby claims he isnt phobic of anything,(and cant understand my fear of spiders and sharks and heights )



When's youre next dental app ??


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 2, 2009)

i have seen most of those shows and dont believe them,the way they react it just seems like bad acting to me,like you hear him intro someone"i want yous to meet michael,now michael is deathly afraid of turtles,just the sight of a turtle will send him in the opposite direction"then they bring out a turtle and he will run and cry,i myself think these phobias are made up,they cant be true


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 2, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> When's youre next dental app ??


 yeah yeah dentists too ..lucky I got no teef hick yeahhhhhhhhh 

MM you like to remind me of my phobias dont you :evil::evil:evil evil


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 2, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> i have seen most of those shows and dont believe them,the way they react it just seems like bad acting to me,like you hear him intro someone"i want yous to meet michael,now michael is deathly afraid of turtles,just the sight of a turtle will send him in the opposite direction"then they bring out a turtle and he will run and cry,i myself think these phobias are made up,they cant be true


 not true ...I have a mate that is so scared of frogs she will go into a full on panic attack and you can see it ,its not a put on ...and my sister in law is deathly scared of birds and feathers ..she is so scared that she has actually passed out ...its not an act in most people that suffer from this and believe me as I suffer from it with spiders being my utmost threat ..its not nice to experience and even though your talking to yourself and trying to generalise the situation it just wont work.I have jumped out of my car when it was still moving ,and my daughter wacked it into park ,because a dirty big huntsman ran along my dash and was heading towards my steering wheel ,,it didnt even occur to me that I was still driving I just wanted out and so I did! ..lucky I was pulling up to my daughters bus stop so the car was only going slow :shock:


----------



## snake_lover (Sep 2, 2009)

i agree with JasonL im scared of being scared HAHA


----------

